# Blasenschnecken im Teich im Winter?



## RonnyS311 (17. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

In unserem Teich sind dieses Jahr Blasenschnecken aufgetaucht, damit sie nicht von den Goldfischen gefressen werden, wollte ich sie erstmal züchten.

Habe sie in eine Schale Wasser getan und regelmäßig mit Algen gefüttert. Sie sind in kurzer Zeit ausgewachsen und haben eine Menge Schneckenlaich an das __ Hornkraut und __ Pfennigkraut abgelegt. Die ersten __ Schnecken sind bereits geschlüpft.

Weiß nur nicht ob ich die großen Schnecken wieder zurück in den Teich setze, oder ob ich sie über den Winter weiter im Zuchtbecken pflege? Und nächstes Jahr in den Teich setze?

Was machen die Schnecken denn im Winter? Überleben die im Teich?
Aber sie brauchen ja regelmäßig Luft! Im Teich und Zuchtbecken kriechen sie regelmäßig an die Oberfläche, atmen und tauchen wieder ab. Nur unter Eisdecke geht das ja dann nicht!

Danke!


----------



## lotta (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Blasenschnecken Teich Winter*

Hallo Ronny 
Ich denke, deine Goldfische wollen ja auch im Teich , den Winter überleben,
da werden die __ Schnecken das auch schaffen, 
Natur ist Natur...?


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Blasenschnecken Teich Winter*

Hallo,

Blasenschnecken züchten ? 
Die braucht man nicht züchten, die vermehren sich von ganz alleine..
Wirst du nächstes Jahr sehen im Frühjahr dann kommen Sie raus.

Sofern du __ Schnecken magst, hätte eine Menge PHS sowie TDS aus dem Aquarium abzugeben.

Gruss


----------



## RonnyS311 (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Blasenschnecken Teich Winter*

Naja wenn die hungrigen Goldfische die wenigen __ Schnecken fressen bleibt nichts übrig, aber wenn die jetzt erstmal alle schlüpfen sind das ja 100te dann denke ich ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer das sie erhalten bleiben.

Ich weiß auch nicht wo sie überhaupt hergekommen sind, aber ich freue mich, da diese Art ja der beste Algenvertilger sein soll. Und an der Folie haftet immer genug davon.
Wenn ich sehe was die für Mengen an 1 Tag in der Schale fressen, glaub ich das, ist echt ne große Menge für die kleinen Schnecken.


Naja wegen überwintern, Fische haben Kiemen und nehmen den Sauerstoff durchs Wasser auf, Blasenschnecken haben Lungen und müssen an die Oberfläche.


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Blasenschnecken Teich Winter*

Kannst du getrost drin lassen, denen passiert nichts.
Habe auch welche im kleinen Hochteich.. Der friert komplett zu (Schichtdicke gute 10cm) Wasserstand ca. 30 cm. Da gibts keine Luft  Selbst wenn, da bekommste recht schnell wieder welche. 
Auch nicht die Größte __ Schnecken Art ausgesucht um die Algen zu verputzen


----------



## RonnyS311 (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Blasenschnecken Teich Winter*

Das stimmt, dafür eine der schnellsten 

Dann kann ich ja die großen wieder aussetzen!


----------



## Limnos (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Blasenschnecken Teich Winter*

Hi

@ Fabster: PHS (Planorbella) und TDS (Melanotaenia) aus Aquarien sind auf keinen Fall winterhart.

Wie winterhart Blasenschnecken sind, weiß ich nicht. Aber unter dem Eis werden sie als einheimische Form überleben. Von den Spitzschlammschnecken und Posthornschnecken weiß ich aus Erfahrung, dass sie sogar in Gewässern überleben, die bis auf den Grund durchfrieren.

MfG.
Wolfgang.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Blasenschnecken Teich Winter*

Hi,

bei mir haben Blasenschnecken auch schon mehrfach  das mehrtägige komplette einfrieren des Wasser im freistehenden Betonkübel überlebt. (nur noch ein massiver Eisklotz ohne flüssiges Wasser) Kaum wars Eis dann wieder halbwegs flüssig sah man wieder den Großteil der Blasenschnecken im Wasser rumkriechen. Die sind extrem hart im nehmen

MfG Frank


----------



## RonnyS311 (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Blasenschnecken Teich Winter*

Wow das hätte ich nicht gedacht das die sogar gefroren überleben.

Danke, dann muss ich mir ja keinen Kopf mehr machen!


----------

